# Pursuing improvement



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I’m actually enjoying shooting paper again.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

A solid 5 shots from tonight’s brief session. The 10 ring is 20mm.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

your accuracy and consistency is amazing! kudos Sir!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

That is smoking it, Beanflip!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Nice shootin Mike !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice to see you still shooting


----------



## Talaman (Sep 13, 2019)

Impressive! (Drools with envy!)


----------

